#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-07-29
<Zilvador> Godaften folk!
<Nmouse5> hej
<Zilvador> Godaften Jannie
<Momsemor> Godaften :-)
<Momsemor> Davs Christian :-)
<Zilvador> Godaften Christian :)
<Zilvador> Lad os se, om vi kan vække Blfriis Klumben ubuntulo12 wangerin 
<Zilvador> Hmmm
<Christian_Arvai> hejsa
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ blev vi tre
<Christian_Arvai> hehehe
<Momsemor> 4
<Christian_Arvai> sbc har heller ikke skrevet det i forum
<Zilvador> Godaften Anders
<Zilvador> Nej, han har vist travlt med at flytte
<AJenbo> hej :)
<Christian_Arvai> og jeg har først gjort det nu Hej alle
<Christian_Arvai> https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=19063
<Momsemor> Har lige kaldt på Brian på Google+, men han er vist i kolonihaven
<Zilvador> Der er måske heller ikke så meget at snakke om. Der er ikke sat noget på agendaen siden sidst.
<Zilvador> Inden næste møde kommer Kulturaften på Als (og Mors) til at foregå, hvis jeg husker korrekt
<Zilvador> SÃ¥ der er wangerin nok i fuld gang med forberedelserne :)
<Christian_Arvai> så har vi da noget spændende nyt at snakke om
<Zilvador> Ja, det ville være fint, hvis vi kunne høre om planerne. Men Henning er der vist ikke nu
<Zilvador> Momsemor, hvordan går det med jeres mødeaftener? :)
<Christian_Arvai> Forum er rimelig stille for tiden - Selv Trolls holder åbenbart sommerferie ;)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> De er vel også mennesker
<Momsemor> Der har været lidt stille her i sommeren, men der er også kommet nye til, så det går godt
<Christian_Arvai> I et Unix-netværk taler to computere sammen:
<Christian_Arvai> Den første:
<Christian_Arvai> - Hey, du ... Ved du godt, at hvis man tager ascii-værdien af "Bill Gates III", så bliver det 666, djævelens tal?
<Christian_Arvai> Den anden:
<Christian_Arvai> - Jow, det overrasker mig ikke! Jeg har endda hørt sige, at hvis du læser Windows' dvd'en baglæns, så vil du høre en satanisk meddelelse.
<Christian_Arvai> - Oh, men det er da intet, det! Hvis du læser den forlæns, så installerer den Windows!
<Christian_Arvai> :D
<Nmouse5> :-)
<Momsemor> ha, ha, den er gammel
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Christian_Arvai> ok heheh, jeg kendte den ikke
<Nmouse5> Stadig go :-)
<Zilvador> Heller ikke her :)
<Zilvador> Momsemor, er deltagertallet nogenlunde konstant? Eller måske stigende?
<Momsemor> Det er lidt svært, at sige her i sommervarmen, men som sagt, så kommer der stadig nye til, så tror det er stigende, både i Randers, Favrskov og Aarhus :-)
<Nmouse5> Deltaghertallet til ?
<Christian_Arvai> godt at hører. det er super flot at i gør det arbejde
<Zilvador> Nmouse5, til deres aftenmøder
<Momsemor> Ubuntu Møder i Randers, Hinneruo og Aarhus
<Nmouse5> ok.
<Zilvador> Hvor godt at høre! :)
<Momsemor> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuRanders?ref_type=bookmark
<Nmouse5> ved ikke om det er uden for topic, men hvad laver man til de møder ?
<Momsemor> Vi hjælper hinanden med evt. problemer og så drikker vi kaffe/hygger
<Momsemor> Altså computer-problemer
<Christian_Arvai> vi har vist ikke rigtigt noget topic i dag :)
<Nmouse5> ok :-) er det alle distributioner ?
<Zilvador> Sandt Christian_Arvai :)
<Nmouse5> topic står få FB, det var den der trak mig.
<Momsemor> Alle Linux og somme tider også det "unævnelig" ;-)
<Zilvador> Nmouse5, det var godt, at du kom :). Desværre er fremmødet meget lavt i dag. Vores formand er heller ikke dukket op.
<Nmouse5> Jeg ved ikke om jeg tør, men har da en lille en.
<Momsemor> KOm frisk
<Zilvador> Derfor bliver mødet meget afslappet i aften
<Christian_Arvai> vi burde nog droppe at holde møder i de to sommermåneder. der er aldrig ret mange
<Zilvador> Det kan jo komme an på, om folk har noget til agendaen
<Christian_Arvai> nok
<Nmouse5> det er - hvorfor hjælper alle med linux i en kommandolinie, det er vel det der gør det nærdet ?
<Zilvador> Nmouse5, sandt. Det er uheldigt, da vi gerne vil give et andet billede
<Momsemor> Det gør "alle" heller ikke. Jeg er "grafisk" :-)
<Christian_Arvai> 10 sek, den debat kan jeg være med på
<Nmouse5> FEDT Momsemor :-)
<Zilvador> Til gengæld er det også det nemmeste og hurtigste, hvorfor folk ofte vælger at give svar i form af kommandolinjer
<Zilvador> Stort set alt kan dog lade sig gøre uden
<Momsemor> Nemlig!!
<Nmouse5> jo, det ved jeg, men det afspejler sig i at hvis man skal vælge Linux, så skal du være nørd, og det behæver man ikke.
<AJenbo> Det er meget lettere at vende tilbage til noget trin for trin i forummet når det er via kommando linjer, frem for kun at klikke på en knap i et program af gangen :)
<Christian_Arvai> Vi har dette om det i Forum: Hvorfor bruges kommandoer ofte til support og i guides https://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/01/04/ubuntu-faq-ofte-stillede-sporgsmal/#26a
<Momsemor> Bor du i Jylland, så kom en tur til et af vores møder
<Nmouse5> det er det signal man sender, når man søger efter hjælp til det ene eller andet, det er sudo apt get.... og det er nærdet...
<Nmouse5> Midt på sjælland, men ku være sjovt :-)
<Christian_Arvai> prøv at bruge 2 min på den artikkel. jeg er delvis enig med dig, men der er fordele ved kommandoer
<Zilvador> Nmouse5, jeg giver dig helt ret :)
<Momsemor> Du må godt komme alligevel ;-)
<Nmouse5> :-) takker 
<AJenbo> Til guides for søger jeg så vidt muligt at gøre det grafik, og også når det er noget brugern senere skal kunne gøre selv.
<AJenbo> Hvis ikke der er noget egetlig mød i dag så tror jeg jeg smutter igen.
<Christian_Arvai> vi ses
<Nmouse5> jeg prøver de fleste gange at reparere/rette noget i GUI, men det er ikke tit der er guide til det, og så man man ud i CLI :-(
<Zilvador> Vi ses AJenbo 
<Momsemor> Ses/Høres
<AJenbo> Ses :)
<Nmouse5> bye
<Momsemor> Har vi mange DVDer tilbage?
<Christian_Arvai> aner det ikke
<Zilvador> Ikke mange, men vi kan vist bestille flere
<Zilvador> Langt de fleste er delt ud
<Zilvador> Momsemor, har de været populære?
<Momsemor> Det var bare Martin i Kolding, der godt kunne bruge nogle, men jeg giver ham bare halvdelen af dem vi har tilbage
<Nmouse5> er det til møderne? for de har vel installeret ? eller ?
<Momsemor> Ja, meget
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Jeg har en meget lille sjat tilbage
<Zilvador> Jeg forsøger at få nogle flere bestilt
<Momsemor> Vi deler dem ud til dem, der gerne selv vil installere Ubuntu
<Nmouse5> det vil sige at dem der kommer til møderne, ikke alle har installeret, men er nysgerrige ?
<Momsemor> Nogle har allerede Linux på deres maskiner, men nogle kommer også bare for, at se jvad det nu er for noget. Især her hvor XP sluttede, har der været flere, som er kommet og efterfølgende har fået installeret en eller anden Linux
<Nmouse5> Kanon 8-)
<Nmouse5> hvad anbefaler I så?
<Zilvador> Fedt :). Jeg håber, at de har fået gode erfaringer med det og har beholdt systemet :)
<Momsemor> Vi prøver, at finde den distro, der passer bedst til deres hardware, så computeren kommer til, at køre så godt som muligt og det lykkes for det meste
<Momsemor> for ikke, at sige altid (praleri, men sandt)
<Nmouse5> ja, men det er den ´liste´ ud fra hardware jeg godt vil kikke på, jeg selv synes at Ububtu er lidt for tung til gammelt hardware, så jeg selv er nok fortaler til Lubuntu.
<Momsemor> Det kan man ikke sige, du må prøve med forskellige live-DVDer
<Nmouse5> det der er underligt, med samme PC, der kan den trække en fuld HD video i den gamle XP - Mne når man så installere noget.. fx Lubuntu så hakker den...
<Momsemor> Send mig specifikationerne på din comp, så kan jeg sende dig en "liste" :-)
<Nmouse5> har også prøvet med Zorin-os, og den er bare lidt underlige, men det samme skete.
<Nmouse5> Har prøvet at enable andre skærmdrivere, men enten har det været det samme, eller også er den ædelagt så meget atjeg ikke selv har kunne rette op på den.
<Momsemor> Det lyder som grafikkort problem.... for du har vel installeret codeks?
<Nmouse5> det vil jeg prøve, har du en mail ?
<Nmouse5> ja.. det mener jeg, når jeg fx har installeret VLC ? der er vel codec med?
<Momsemor> Du kan sende mig en PB på Forum, så sender jeg min mail-adresse
<Nmouse5> fint :-) det vil jeg gøre :-) takker.
<Momsemor> Super :-)
<Nmouse5> fandt i øvrigt ud af at fx ubuntu 10.04 også har andre drivere indbygget, således at de kan blive brugt, og så kører de bedre end den nye version ?
<Momsemor> Det var da lidt af et sidespring.... er der mere til "mødet"?
<Nmouse5> Eller er det mig der har misset noget ?
<Nmouse5> Tror vi er de sidste :-)
<Momsemor> Er det en meget gammel maskine?
<Nmouse5> tjaa har den ikke lige her, men ja, men den kørte fint XP ?
<Momsemor> Ok, jeg kigger på det, når jeg får spec.
<Nmouse5> fint :-) taskker
<Nmouse5> over and out !
<Momsemor> Jeg tror vi slutter mødet her. Næste møde er tirsdag d. 26. august klokken 20.00
<Momsemor> Hej, hej....
<Zilvador> :)
<Zilvador> Det kan vi vist lige så godt. Jeg håber, at der kommer noget på agendaen til næste gang
<Zilvador> Næste møde er oprettet på FB
<Zilvador> God aften alle sammen!
<Christian_Arvai> jep, vi ses
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-07-31
<Christian_Arvai> hejsa lars. jeg kan ikke lige finde det, men vi kan da indsætte "møde", "moede", og "mødet" ind under Alerts
<lars_t_h> ja - det kunne vi - jeg kigger lige videre i "preferences" for xchat
<Christian_Arvai> jeg prøver lige under "Alerts". Channel message kan muligvis bruges
<lars_t_h> jeg har fundet noget under sound
<Christian_Arvai> prøv at skriv
<Christian_Arvai> prøv at skrive noget. jeg skal lige teste om der kommer alerts når xchat er minimeret til panelet
<lars_t_h> test test etest
<lars_t_h> test test en test
<lars_t_h> test test en test
<lars_t_h> test test en test
<lars_t_h> mere test
<Christian_Arvai> hmmm, der sker intet
<Christian_Arvai> prøv igen
<lars_t_h> mere test
<Christian_Arvai> hmmmmm
<lars_t_h> Christian_Arvai, jeg bsøger med browser 
<lars_t_h> *søger
<Christian_Arvai> mystisk, der er flueben, men der sker ikke en skid
<lars_t_h>  måske du skal genstarte den
<Christian_Arvai> jeg prøver
<lars_t_h> Christian_Arvai, jeg prøve at lukke indstillinger , men det lukkede xchat2 og så preferences - irreterende
<Christian_Arvai> så fik jeg da et "et-tal" i xchat-ikonet da du skrev
<Christian_Arvai> prøv lige uden mit navn
<lars_t_h> test om det kun virker med et nick
<Christian_Arvai> super. ikonet blinker, der kommer et "et-tal" i det, og der kommer et besked oppe i højre hjørne af skærmen ........ det var med xchat minimeret til panel
<lars_t_h> ok, hvad gjorde du Christian_Arvai ?
<Christian_Arvai> jeg har ellers skiftet til Unity nu. jeg testede en del forskellige Gui i løbet af en uge, og det endte med en 14.04/64bit Ubuntu med Unity
<Christian_Arvai> 30 sek
<Christian_Arvai> settings>alerts, "flueben ud for alle "Channel message" (4 stk), vælg "OK" og genstart Xchat
<lars_t_h> ok er gjort, jeg lukker lige ned og strter op igen, min xchat2 har et indlæs kanaler tidsforsinkelse på en 15 sekunder for kanaler der kræver at man er en registreret bruger
<Christian_Arvai> test
<lars_t_h> prøv lige igen
<Christian_Arvai> test
<Christian_Arvai> test
<Christian_Arvai> hey
<lars_t_h> der sker intet
<Christian_Arvai> hmm, hvilken Gui kører du med?
<lars_t_h> nu kom den! Det er Unity
<Christian_Arvai> super
<Christian_Arvai> test
<Christian_Arvai> test
<lars_t_h> Christian_Arvai, jeg har perl og tcl plugins installeret, så nu må jeg se om jeg kan lave noget der kun begrænser til den her kanal
<Christian_Arvai> du er sku nørdet Lars ;)
<lars_t_h> Der sker ikke noget når xhat2 har fokus - så hvis jeg tilfældigvis er på en andne IRC kanal, vil der ikke ske noget når mødet går i gang
<lars_t_h> hehe
<Christian_Arvai> jeg er ellers blevet optaget til Datamatiker-studiet i dag :D
<lars_t_h> Tillykke! Der er meget at lære, men det er sjovt, men også lidt hårdt - særligt projekterne, hvor jeg vil råde dig til tidligt at starte på at skrive dokumnetationen
<Christian_Arvai> jeg glæder mig skam også
<lars_t_h> som er den i skal vurderes på til eksamen, for ellers er det det ædvanlige med at  arbejde til langt ud på aften og til sidst også om natten
<lars_t_h> Christian_Arvai, iøvrigt - hvis du har spørgsmål så svarer jeg gerne på ting du eller din gruppe ikke helt forstår - men jeg vil ikke løse nogen opgave(r)
<Christian_Arvai> helt ok med mig. jeg kan godt arbejde 75 timer om ugen, men jeg brækker mig, hvis at jeg skal analyseret et eneste digt mere hehhehe
<lars_t_h> ha ha ha
<Christian_Arvai> tusind tak for tilbudet :)
<lars_t_h> Christian_Arvai, du kan også tro jeg glad for ikke-mere-dansk efter Teknikums adgangskursus - som du kunne have taget i stedet for, tager fra 1 til 1,5 år på fuld tid
<Christian_Arvai> jeg kom op til eksamen i dansk-A og trak "digte og lyrik". jeg var ved at skide i bukserne, indtil at jeg fik teksten, som var en rap-tekst. jeg fik sku et 10-tal :D
<lars_t_h> ret godt må man sige
<Christian_Arvai> yes
<lars_t_h> Christian_Arvai, jeg har jo været arbejdløs nogen tid og overvejer nu at blive procesoperatør, fordi at man nemt kan få det som voksenlærlig dvs. med en fornuftig løn
<Christian_Arvai> hvad med et job i norge? der skulle være gode jobmuligheder, og lønnen er ret god
<lars_t_h> Christian_Arvai, der er gode muligheder hvis man har erfaring ellers ikke. Ingeniørledigheden for dimmitender (lige færdig-uddannet) er på 33%
<lars_t_h> For dem der mindst har haft er job er ledigheden nogle få %.
<lars_t_h> *mindst har haft et job
<lars_t_h> nå tak for snak - og løsningen
<Christian_Arvai> i lige måde. vi ses
